# Problem with Pergo



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I install primarily Pergo products and have never experienced anything such as you are describing.
It sounds like shrinkage. Did you allow the panels to acclimate? Are the sides anchored?


----------



## woodinville guy (Jun 28, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I install primarily Pergo products and have never experienced anything such as you are describing.
> It sounds like shrinkage. Did you allow the panels to acclimate? Are the sides anchored?


I let the boards acclimate for a week. Could changing weather have affected this? It did go from sunny days(When I brought them in the house) to a rain storm(When I installed them). I'm not sure what you mean by anchored? The sides don't show any gaps with the boards next to them.

-Dave


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Pergo presto is the most affordable in their line.
It needs all the help it can get with acclimation and humidity control.
What is the humidity at and is it kept constant?

P.S. What does Home Depot have to say about all this?


----------



## woodinville guy (Jun 28, 2005)

Florcraft said:


> Pergo presto is the most affordable in their line.
> It needs all the help it can get with acclimation and humidity control.
> What is the humidity at and is it kept constant?
> 
> P.S. What does Home Depot have to say about all this?


I did realize there was a difference in quality. I wouldn't have minded paying more for a higher quality but that is 20/20 hindsight. Being in the Seattle area the humidity is normally fairly constant. I was able to remove the baseboards and tighten up the ones closer to the edge. The ones in the middle are impossible to tighten up.

I need to go to HD still.

-Dave


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

> normally fairly constant


But the problem is when it dries up a bit.
I am from Portland originaly, and I know how wet Seattle gets. But it can get dry too. You would be amazed at how constant the humidity must be for the lower end lams to perform well.

A small humidity detector will pay off in finding out your problem.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm in FL. Humidity can go from 100% to 50% and have never seen a problem as you describe. I'd be curious as to HD's response.
I've learned to deal with expansion problems but have yet to handle one dealing with contraction.


----------



## VetteMan (Aug 10, 2005)

*I have the same problem*

Dave ... I have the same problem except that the gaps will appear at random places anywhere in the floor. I install 800 square feet at a cost of over $2800. I got the product at Home Depot. It is the Golden Oak Presto with the most expensive pad underneath that they had ... blue foam. In addition I am having problems with the corners chipping. The laminate chips off. Always on the end or corner about an 1/8 inch in size. Needless to say, I am not happy. The floor is 14 months old.

I am remodeling another home to be used as a rental unit. I went to a local Carpet store ( Max Pie's) in Williamsville, New York for the carpet and tile. In talking with the salesman (I noticed they have Pergo as well) he told me that Home Depot sells an inferior product to that sold by flooring stores. Now, I dont know if this is true or not .. but if true ..... Home Depot is gonna have a big problem from me. 

I dont know what to do at this point. Several of the end seams that openned up were in line with a doorway ... I was able to remove the threshold and use the tool to hammer on the end and close the gap. 

I spent a lot of money for what I thought was a quality product ... anyone have any ideas????

Dave Stark


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

I would assume you payed very little compared to other lams on the market.
Other than replace with a better product, there is not much you can do to make the product better.

Area rugs to cover I guess.


----------

